# Gillette mach 3 blades.



## car (8 Jun 2009)

everyones favorite dealextreme are doing 4 for what works out about 6.50 eurons delivered.   I havent seen cheaper.



tip: click bulk discount if you buy 4 or more and get more off.


----------



## lamb (8 Jun 2009)

Just ordered 5 packs, so hopefully they're the real deal!


----------



## Caveat (8 Jun 2009)

car said:


> works out about 6.50 *eurons *delivered.


 
Wow - still enough change from a tenner to pay intergalactic tax then 

Seriously, good price though.


----------



## car (9 Jun 2009)

hmm, site seems to be down at the moment.  perhaps they shaved too much off their prices and forgot to pay their lekky bill.  

thank thank you, Im here all week.,....


----------



## allthedoyles (9 Jun 2009)

Just be careful you dont get them mixed up with the Mach 3 Turbo, as they are different types .
We bought 2 packets of Mach 3 on Henry Street, for  €10 ( € 5 each ) however , the razor at home was Mach 3 Turbo .............totally different


----------



## bertson (9 Jul 2009)

If your in Donegal or near Strabane, you get 4 Mach 3 blades for 5.99 (Pound for euro), so all good

Thats in BettaDeals in the old dublin road


----------



## Complainer (4 Jan 2010)

lamb said:


> Just ordered 5 packs, so hopefully they're the real deal!


How did these work out for you, Lamb - were they the real deal?


----------



## Firehead (5 Jan 2010)

I'd be interested to know the outcome of this also to order some for my other half.


----------



## lamb (5 Jan 2010)

Hi Comp

yeah.. the five packs arrived in kildare about 8 days of me ordering.. good quality and will making another purchase before the end of the month... if you order from them make sure to tick "bulk buy" for extra discount as per post above.

regards
L...


----------



## Firefly (11 Jan 2010)

Anyone try the Tesco 3 blade rezor. IMO these are Mach3s. Superb and for nothing.


----------



## Caveat (11 Jan 2010)

Firefly said:


> Anyone try the Tesco 3 blade rezor. IMO these are Mach3s. Superb and for nothing.


 
For the purposes of bargain assessment like, how much is "for nothing"?


----------



## Firefly (13 Jan 2010)

Caveat said:


> For the purposes of bargain assessment like, how much is "for nothing"?


 
I think it was something like 2.99 for 8


----------



## Caveat (13 Jan 2010)

Thanks - must try them!


----------

